# Would you hire this guy?



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

If I asked you to look at these photos and from the perspective of you looking for a wedding photographer... would you consider them as someone with the ability to get the job done... or not?  I'm not talking price or anything else... just your impressions of character, style and quality alone.







  ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If you needed a few more examples to make a decision look HERE.

Just looking for some input. 

Thanks.

(Edited to try to make it a little clearer to define what I was looking for... pretend they are not my shots... lol)


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 11, 2009)

Those are some nice pics Jerry.  I'd definatly have you in the short list, but it would come down to budget and if I could afford you


----------



## Christos_2006 (Aug 11, 2009)

Never mind misunderstood your post.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

Just looking at these 4 images, I would say yes.  
They show nice use of light, nice use of location/scenery, interesting posing and they make the bride look good.


----------



## NateS (Aug 11, 2009)

Short answer....yes.

You show that you have a good (great) eye for composition, handle light extremely well.  Do great posing or capturing the moment and beautifully exposed subjects and equally well exposed backgrounds.

Plus I can tell that those were shot with a Nikon which makes it even better.....almost gives them an angelic glow just because of the that (I keed, I keed).


----------



## rub (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I don't. How am I supposed to make a decision based on one cake, chef Jerry?


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

ROFL!  Ok, I asked for that.  :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Aug 11, 2009)

hehe yah ya did 
But still a valid point I have heard before (got bored and watched all of Zak Arise's critique videos one night). If you want clients you got to show your not a one trick horse - I'm sure you know that so get out and get a few more weddings done/online and then pickout the best and your away!


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 11, 2009)

I would say yes... 
The subject is sharp and clear


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

Overread said:


> hehe yah ya did






Overread said:


> But still a valid point I have heard before (got bored and watched all of Zak Arise's critique videos one night). If you want clients you got to show your not a one trick horse - I'm sure you know that so get out and get a few more weddings done/online and then pickout the best and your away!



True... but this isn't my first wedding and I do have portfolio from at least 8-9 other weddings, and I have 3-4 more weddings to go this year, and I am a firm believer that we are only as good as our last shoot, because we always improve... at least we should be.

I just needed some opinions to give me an idea of where I am.  I am my own worst critic and sometimes it takes an outside opinion of where I am  vs where I want to be.

I sincerely do appreciate the opinions.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 11, 2009)

Jerry, I prefer these pics over the pics that one of my teachers, who has been a working pro for years, does and would honestly recommend you over him to friends getting married... price depending of course


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

My price is simple... Onnne Billlllllllion Dolllllllars! (sticks pinky into mouth)  			  			 			 

Now my secret is out... everyone will know that I've used the Austin Powers speed photography course.


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 11, 2009)

Jerry, they are fantastic. I also just took a glance at your Flickr site, since as it was stated, you have to be able to shoot more than one wedding, style etc. I would hire you in a second to shoot my wedding if I could afford you. 

Heck, I can't afford my own services! :lmao:

Question, on some you have some purple and red lighting.  Are those the lights from the reception, your own colored lights there or did you add it in PP?  It doesn't look like the later so I was wondering...


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> Question, on some you have some purple and red lighting.  Are those the lights from the reception, your own colored lights there or did you add it in PP?  It doesn't look like the later so I was wondering...








This one?
That was lighting from the DJ.  A purple blue-ish cross lit with  red lights.  I just set the camera to   ISO 1600 and F/2.8 using the Nikkor 24-70 and went at it.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2009)

Getting clients is probably much more about marketing and selling yourself than it is about the quality of your photography.  I'm sure there are tons of people who would hire you based on your shots...but they need to find your first.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 11, 2009)

Hell yes! But everyone has different ideas on photography they like. Those shots are great, but some are nontraditional. It all depends on the bride! They may want classic shots, or are more interested in details like were included in the gallery. Like stated above, advertisement is key! Some people may love the photos, others may say the photos are good, but not what they are looking for to capture their special day.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 11, 2009)

All that other stuff is a given, and I agree.  

Honestly, I wasn't looking for info from the business end, I just wanted you to look at the pics from the point of view of a bride or a groom and ask if they click with you in some way or not.  Do you find them good, bad... any fuzzy feelings?  Do they want to make you hurl?   ... and perhaps a little on why. 

The business aspects?  For me that is mcuh easier than getting consistently good shots.  I can shmooze in real life better than almost anyone I know.  I am very successful as a sales/marketing person because I had to become a master of client service excellence or I would have failed in all my other business endeavors.  I've taken a 1 man show and brought it up into 6 digit figures consistently over the last 9 years (not photography)... its not hard... if you have the product.

I think I have the beginnings of a product here, and that is what I am trying to find out.


----------



## rufus5150 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would not hire you. No sir. Absolutely not.

(I'm already married and my daughter's 3. But the pics are great!)


----------



## camz (Aug 11, 2009)

Solid spread overall.  I clicked on the flicker link, and from a Groom's perspective I wish I could see more of series unfold in your images. I was saying more more more..show me more..LOL. I know you were second shooter for this wedding(probably didn't want to get in the way) but I wish there were more images from the ceremony and the details of the venue.  I think that's where it lacks for me to make a decision.  

I really do like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2009)

If *I* were consiering booking that fellow to photography my daughter's wedding,I would really want to see his photographs from more than one wedding; the wedding shown had a very attractive bride and groom,and was held at a spectacular location. The in-the-church photos of the service were lacking in quality and number, so I'd just want to see how he handled more than one,specific wedding, just so I would have confidence that he could perform consistently, on more than one occasion.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Aug 12, 2009)

yes


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I'd hire that schmuck. :greenpbl: (Looking at a few of the other wedding shots on your Flickr photostream.)

What I'm more interested in though, is if I can buy some of that photography mojo you've got going on. Does it come as part of a wedding package?


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 12, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> What I'm more interested in though, is if I can buy some of that photography mojo you've got going on.



A solid mentor makes ALL the difference, that is my secret weapon... thats not so secret.  

Well, I have a wedding this Saturday, and a TTD ("trash the dress") on Sunday if the weather holds, so that little portfolio is going to expand pretty quickly (and a few more weddings more before the end of the year are scheduled, wth a possible destination wedding in early 2010!  ).


----------



## SwitchFX (Aug 27, 2009)

Your style is mix of Ruzz and Kubota, I would definitely hire you if I was getting married, but I married years ago, lol. 

My only complaint is the dark corners, it sorta ruins some shots, and goes well with some. I do like how you caught some images like as if the couple were glowing with this amazing radiance. You sure you're an amateur?


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

SwitchFX said:


> Your style is mix of Ruzz and Kubota


Interesting comment, I'll have to look them up and see what their styles are like.  



SwitchFX said:


> You sure you're an amateur?



"Kinda-sorta"


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 27, 2009)

Jerry just won't admit that he's "good" until he's surpassed everyone else's definition of "freaking-jaw-dropping-amazing". :lmao:


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Jerry just won't admit that he's "good" until he's surpassed everyone else's definition of "freaking-jaw-dropping-amazing". :lmao:



I am starting to see that this is almost true.  

 When I ask the opinion of my girlfriend often says "what's the use of me telling you that the shots are incredible?  You just point out the errors and can never accept my compliments anyway!  I think you have issues accepting compliments...".  

I try to explain that I am pleased with the results, but that I know I could have done and will do better in the future... or what really drives her nuts is when she sees a shot that she feels is amazing... and I say "meh, it's ok, but...",  she wants to just swat me (often just punches me in the shoulder)...lol

I think it is the perfectionist in me that will never be quite satisfied with anything that I do... though I feel I am close to something with my photography and that there is something there.

Makes me sound wierd, huh?    :lmao:


----------



## misol (Aug 27, 2009)

I have two small comments after looing at the album.  One is there is just way too much vinnette.  I am a big vinnette lover!  Dont get me wrong.  I feel like it really can pull you into a pic.  But I think its just too much, not subtle enough and maybe on too many photos.

Second, I didnt see any really beautiful close ups of the bride.  A bride who is choosing is going to pick in big part based on how beautiful you will make her look.  That means taking time to get the right expression (hard with camera shy people, but its your job) and spending alot of time on editing those close ups to make her look flawless.  

But overall I think they were a solid set and I think you wil make a great wedding photographer.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 27, 2009)

misol said:


> I have two small comments after looing at the album.  One is there is just way too much vinnette.  I am a big vinnette lover!  Dont get me wrong.  I feel like it really can pull you into a pic.  But I think its just too much, not subtle enough and maybe on too many photos.



I vignette 95% of my shots, and it is very possible I went a little to  heavy on some of them... I just enjoy how it pushes the focus to the subject.  Subtlety rules, though, and I will watch out for that closer in the future. 



misol said:


> Second, I didnt see any really beautiful close ups of the bride.



That's where being a 2nd shooter is challenging.  There were 175-180 close-ups of the bride, unfortunately none of them were mine.  If I was the main shooter, normally my focus is about 50% 1/2 body and closer (with about half of those being head/shoulder shots), and 25% wider shots.



misol said:


> But overall I think they were a solid set and I think you wil make a great wedding photographer.



Thank-you, I do appreciate all of your comments.


----------



## SwitchFX (Aug 27, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> SwitchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Your style is mix of Ruzz and Kubota
> ...



RUZZ Photography

She's a direct competitor with the gentleman I posted in that other thread you and I commented on. 

Kinda-Sorta? What on earth does that mean?  You've definitely been doing your homework, Jerry. Looking at your profile pic, not only does it look professional, but it also reminds me of an actor whose name I can't remember at the moment, unfortunately. 

Anyway, you care for your work, your quality is amazing, but most important of all, you're a great person, seems that way. :thumbup:

Cheers to your success.


----------

